# Anyone else just get killed by Triggerfish?



## ChopChop2 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have never seen them so aggressive and bite hard like this. All were pretty big.

Only tried two holes then my quota kids got sea sick so I had to come in early.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

yep..


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

caught several large triggers Sunday. I had downsized hooks and weight a bit to try to provide a better offering since the public stuff is getting so hammered. Hook-up ratio was way down and I suspect it was mostly from triggers.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

My stepdad took a group of friends/family out a week ago and was catching them on 4 rods simultaneously on anything from cigar minnows to squid while trying to catch anything else considering they're out of season. They had multiple fish in the 6-8# range and he was sick not to be able to keep any of them. He said they caught 30-40 without even targeting them. 7/0 circle hooks and large baits didn't even phase the triggers.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

We released a dozen or so yesterday They were everywhere from 75' to 105' and ate everything from squid to mullet. They will be thick enough to catch with a net when they open it back up..


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't say i got killed but I caught two on Wednesday, one being my personal best at around 5 pounds, on a live shrimp and 3/0 circle hook.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep, all day Thursday, every spot!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

yea we had a couple of Stud trigger eat big hooks and bait weekend before last


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Get off the reef a bit. 

I fished public #s in state waters on my 6hr today and we caught 25+ nice mingos, several keeper sized AJs with one 50lbs easy that pulled the hook boat side and less than 10 trigger. 

I find that understanding how to ID what species of fish are showing up on your graph really helps.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Get off the reef a bit.
> 
> I fished public #s in state waters on my 6hr today and we only caught 25+ nice mingos, several keeper sized AJs with one 50lbs easy that pulled the hook boat side and less than 10 trigger.
> 
> I find that understanding how to ID what species of fish are showing up on your graph really helps.


You ever thought about teaching a class on how to read the bottom machine? I'd be interested in learning how to better use mine. Maybe for a fee?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jspooney said:


> You ever thought about teaching a class on how to read the bottom machine? I'd be interested in learning how to better use mine. Maybe for a fee?


The problem is every machine marks differently and even the same machine will mark dfferently depending on what setting you have. 

Just pay attention to what the fish look like when you drop and see what you bring up. This is MUCH easier to learn if you can "instantly" anchor because drifting can get you into something else. 

I will say, my state water mingos success rate really jumped when i learned how to ID them on my graph.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

IF they ever open again there should be some records broken 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Trigger are easy to identify...look for a blueish cloud on your bottom machine that races from the bottom to about 30 ft below the boat. lol


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I was out a few month ago and my machine was lit up from top to bottom and it was marking like that over a large area. I've seen it like that before and it has always been a swarm of jellyfish but I dropped a line anyway and brought up trigger after trigger. There must have been thousands and I never marked any structure either.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

We killed em this past weekend.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 909650
> 
> 
> 
> We killed em this past weekend.


...


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Is triggerfish season open now?


----------



## leroybama (Jul 14, 2014)

bfish said:


> Is triggerfish season open now?




No. But it should be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Filet and release!


----------

